

WE WILL SHOUT Your NAME IN PUBLIC - liamsapsford
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/liamsapsford/we-will-shout-out-your-name-in-public

======
tomahaug
Amazing concept! But I have to ask, how come you chose Copenhagen, Denmark?
Are you residing here? (Copenhagen citizen speaking)

